# Help with 3 monitor setup



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello Chaps.

I want to upgrade my office desktop and add multi monitors (3 in total)

What I'd like help with is...can you confirm that what I am purchasing will work ?

I don't game, it's just to have email, web editing etc open in various windows.

I thought this would be OK ?

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/compaq-cq2960ea-desk...

Then add a new graphics card. Most I have found have 1 x DVI, 1 x HDMI and 1 x VGA

I have found this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prod...

My only concern is can I use the 2 x dvi and 1 x hdmi port for 3 monitors ?

I have tried to do as much research as possible so as to come in a little educated.

John


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

JJ_ said:


> Hello Chaps.
> 
> I want to upgrade my office desktop and add multi monitors (3 in total)
> 
> ...


Yes that will work just fine, I do recommend having a look on ebuyer because you'll get a lot more or your money. Ill have a quick look for you now and fine one out, your call on what you buy though.

As long as it has 3 outputs it will output to 3 monitors (make sure you buy a graphics card that can do this, for example ATIs eyefinity)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

agree with richyma ebuyer can throw up some good deals. ATI cards with eyefinity will do 3 monitors normally but double check as some cards can utilise 2 of the ports for the same monitor.

Nvidea as far as im aware will generally require an SLI (2 graphics cards) to do 3 monitors.

ive got 2 ATI 5850s running in xfire but even with the 1 i was able to run 3 screens. 1 hdmi, 1 dvi and the other through a displayport to vga adaptor


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really appreciate that ! 

I think a display port is ok too ? 

Some people have said that even with 3 ports on the video card only 2 will work so quite a few have opted for a display port. 

I'd hope sub £500 for the desktop + card ?


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

JJ_ said:


> Really appreciate that !
> 
> I think a display port is ok too ?
> 
> ...


http://www.ebuyer.com/279585-xfx-hd...l-dvi-dual-mini-displayport-hdmi-hd-687a-zhfc

If you get something like that, you can use 2 of the DVI ports and then to hook a 3rd you'll need to get a DP connector...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

If you're not using it for gaming, then just go for a Matrox graphics card. The software that comes with them is pretty nifty too for managing windows on the monitors.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic. So what should I be looking for computer spec, wise ?


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

JJ_ said:


> Fantastic. So what should I be looking for computer spec, wise ?


Get an intel i3 with at least 4GB of RAM. 
HDD size of your choice (whatever you feel is enough)

If you feel confident enough to build it yourself you'll save a fortune


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

you can get an 

i5 3450 3.1GHz,8GB RAM,1TB Hard Drive for about £315, pop a graphics card of your choice in and job done :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

jlw41 said:


> you can get an
> 
> i5 3450 3.1GHz,8GB RAM,1TB Hard Drive for about £315, pop a graphics card of your choice in and job done :thumb:


I can't find that ? Do you have a link ?


----------



## rdraper (Jun 28, 2008)

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-309-SP

I have one of these as long as don't play games works perfectly...


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

JJ_ said:


> I can't find that ? Do you have a link ?


I cant remember what website it was I saw it on now,

but theres http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sphere-PC...mputing_DesktopPCs&hash=item4ab720b646&_uhb=1 on ebay :thumb:

also with a monitor.. http://www.chillblast.com/Chillblast-Fusion-Neptune.html


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought one monitor yesterday and it arrived today, so at the moment I use my laptop with HDMI out for the office. 

I was going to purchase today, however, when I spoke with the chap on ebay he said he would have to change the motherboard for dual graphics card. Even thought I don't require dual cards

Bit odd ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, I am little further forward.

Chosen my screens, benq's gl2250. I purchased one and was very impressed so have ordered a further 2.

Next up the computer, lots of ebay bargains for 1tb, 4gb and pref. windows 7. I am also using ******* in the home office which I shall use for the laptop/tower setup in the office. Allows one keyboard/mouse for multi computers.

Found a nvidia quadro which fits the bill.

My 3 monitor mount is nearly the price of the monitors, quite cool. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/iMOUNT-Triple-Monitor-Sl...

So far I have estimated this will/has cost me c£338 for the full shooting match.


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> I bought one monitor yesterday and it arrived today, so at the moment I use my laptop with HDMI out for the office.
> 
> I was going to purchase today, however, when I spoke with the chap on ebay he said he would have to change the motherboard for dual graphics card. Even thought I don't require dual cards
> 
> Bit odd ?


if this is basing it on the link above the integrated graphics wouldn't be enough .


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Just one point to be aware of, even the same make and model of monitors can differ in their standard colour output if they are from different manufacturing batches.

I have three iiyama E2472HDD monitors and needed to get a Spyder display calibrator to get the colour to match up across the different screens as one of the monitors was from a different batch and had a very different colour profile that I had real trouble altering to match just using the monitor controls.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Z4-35i said:


> Just one point to be aware of, even the same make and model of monitors can differ in their standard colour output if they are from different manufacturing batches.
> 
> I have three iiyama E2472HDD monitors and needed to get a Spyder display calibrator to get the colour to match up across the different screens as one of the monitors was from a different batch and had a very different colour profile that I had real trouble altering to match just using the monitor controls.


I never thought of that. I'm not overly fussed if the email monitor isn't the same hue as the groove shark. That is a valid point for rendering right enough and it isn't mentioned on any forums i browsed or when purchasing the monitor.


----------

